# Hand Position



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It doesn't matter too much as long as it is consistent. Most compound archers do better with the pressure at the bottom of their hand at the base of the thumb. This is known as the "low wrist" position. But there have been great archers who used the "medium wrist" or the "high wrist".

The key is consistency. Put your hand on the bow exactly the same every time. I've heard of archers who had tattoos on their bow hand to aid in repeating hand position.

There are other two things to consider for your bow hand placement. One is to be sure your knuckles are at about a 45 degree angle so that your arm rotates out of the way of the string. The other is to avoid torquing (twisting) the riser. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## C.Gordon (Sep 25, 2011)

Very helpful, Thanks!


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

i try to keep the handle right on the wrist bones and away from the fleshiness of the thumb. i arrange my side stabilizer outward with enough weight (oft times substantial) to right the bow (bubble in the middle) with no conscious effort except to relax your bow hand. this will counteract the natural twisting motion induced by the 2 bones in your forearm. upon relaxation of the bow hand, you can actually watch the bow "pivot" on the wrist bones and the bubble will stay right in the middle with no further conscious thought. of course a little experimentation is required to get the weight just right. studies of static torque dictate the farther out the weight, the less weight it will take. it will seem very awkward at 1st to have that sucker sticking out to the side like that...it will get in the way at first, but it will grow on you when you see that bubble center up. this works for me. 1 less thing to worry about.


----------

